
Apply to Y Combinator (Winter 2017) - nxzero
http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/
======
SmellTheGlove
I've wondered this for a while - why are one-person companies usually not
selected? Is there a certain risk that's mitigated by a larger group? Or is it
just one of those things were the initial phase involves a ton of work and
there's a belief that one person probably can't handle it all/might give up?

~~~
nxzero
Yes, that's correct, while it's not impossible to get in as a solo founder,
it's much more common to have multiple cofounders.

My suggestion to get a sense of why having a cofounder makes sense is to just
try it. Find someone interested in startups you like being around and pick a
problem neither of you are currently working on. Each work on it alone for one
day for a set amount of hours, then the next day, work together.

After doing that, you might try bring on a third "cofounder" to see what
that's like.

Point is that there's a lot you're able to read about the topic, everyone has
an opinion about it, but only way you'll get a feel for it is by seeing what
it's like working alone and with cofounders.

Make sense?

------
nxzero
COFOUNDER WANTED:

Looking for a cofounder that's interested in applying to YC for this batch.

Only requirement to get started are that we work together on the startup 20+
hours as a team before pressing submit.

Happy to work on your startup, mine, or build one based on YC's existing open
requests for startups.

